# What breed are they



## tristin1995 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have about 14 chickens but can't figure out what breed they are they all came from the same hatch


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

What color eggs did they come from? Where did you get them?


----------



## tristin1995 (Nov 12, 2015)

They won't lay idk why tho and from a friend


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Not sure... They look like black sex links.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is an old thread...but thought id comment in case others are looking. The ones with the copper flecks on the chest look like my black stars. The ones with more copper on the heads and around the necks look like my French Black Copper Marans.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Heres . Really bad picture of my Black Copper Marans Roo. Looks pretty similar in color and the face looks similar.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

After 4 months im sure you know just what the are! What did they turn out to be?


----------

